# Desperate for new buildings - G scale.



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Desperate for new buildings! We have a mid size set -- about 7 buildings -- Piko, Pola and Arstocraft. -- to make a mid century American scene. Only out out once a year at Christmas. Indoors. Just lost an auction on a terrific building -- general store which we would have turned into a cafe. We are so tired of the same buildings for sale from these manufacturers. 

Anyone have any ideas of new sources for buildings that would work within our layout?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the origin (and more importantly) the value of these buildings? I bought several of them a few years ago at an estate sale and probably paid more than I should have. One from the kit manufacturer sold for a good price on Ebay a while back. Does anyone know who built the kits and the story behind them? Here are three of them.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

How about posting some pictures of your buildings? That would help us know what you have and someone could perhaps make further suggestions. Chuck


----------



## Shoeshineboy (Aug 29, 2013)

I posted one photo of our layout in my profile. Was having trouble posting more there and here in the forum sections. Bob: those are some creat buildings. Might have some more information for you on those if you private message me or direct email at [email protected] Thanks all.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Model Structures puts out a line of affordable plastic kits that can be painted to any color you wish. Our club has been using these for the past 4 years and everyone is satisfied with this product. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shoeshineboy on 31 Aug 2013 08:59 AM 
Desperate for new buildings! We have a mid size set -- about 7 buildings -- Piko, Pola and Arstocraft. -- to make a mid century American scene. Only out out once a year at Christmas. Indoors. Just lost an auction on a terrific building -- general store which we would have turned into a cafe. We are so tired of the same buildings for sale from these manufacturers. Anyone have any ideas of new sources for buildings that would work within our layout? Unfortunately the best I can offer is to try modifying the kits into new buildings, I used styrene and basswood to bash new cornices and architectural details like roofs and decks onto standard Piko building kits, its not as hard as it sounds but we are a small niche so whats out there is whats out there, try the *Colorado *kits mentioned also look for *Korber Models*, they make a few G structures that are at least different from the run of the mill Piko/Pola buildings. If you are indoors try *House of Balsa*, they make excellent building facade kits for indoor use.


----------

